# Pet Pigeon Pics!



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while, thought I'd share some amusing pictures of Miss Stuart! 

Many of these were taken by simply trying to get my camera as close to her face as I could before the lens got a good peck, ha. But she is a silly bird, and I adore her 













"Ready for my close up!"












"Derp!"


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Incoming!












The poor dog really does put up with a lot.












Stuart with her bell toy, possibly the greatest invention ever.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Getting some snuggles <3












"I love the rain!"












Hello there!


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

......LOL.












Got your beak!












Bein' serious!


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Feeling fluffy












Loving the rain again! 












Quite a lovely portrait, I think!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ahh very cute


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

"WHY DO YOU KEEP USING THE FLASH?!"












After-bath shake!












Look at that tail!



So that's the end of them for now 
Anyone else have any cute/funny pigeon pics?


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks  She is kind of a darling.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

nice bird, some really cool close up photos, what kind of camera did you use ?


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a Nikon Coolpix p100. It's pretty awesome, and has a wonderful zoom, though I did get very close also, the poor lens got a few good pecks :x It's fine, though.


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

I love your pigeon!!
Shes really Sweet!!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! Great pics


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I am loving the photos! Miss Stuart is gorgeous! So cute!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful bird and you're quite talented at taking photos, too!


----------

